# 18" beemer wheels...will they fit?



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

ive got a line on a set of really nice Beyern 5 spoke staggered rims with a silver finish, question is will they fit on my goat as i dont know much about offset and backspacing and such. here is the link to the website the ones im looking at are 18"x8.5" front with 40mm offset & 2" polished lip and 18"x9.5" rear with 45mm offset & 3.25" polished lip BMW Wheels by Beyern - Type 5 Spoke Design - BMW 7 Series Wheels, BMW 6 Series Wheels, BMW 5 Series and BMW 3 Series Wheels - BMW Custom Aftermarket Wheels from Beyern Wheels


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

yes.


----------

